# ISO recommendations for bread-baking books?



## istylit71 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm just getting started making yeast breads and would like to know if anyone has some favorite bread-making cookbooks they could recommend. 
I successfully made a wonderful loaf of homemade bread today....for, what else? Hot turkey sandwiches!  It gave me enough confidence to delve into other types of breads....Challah, more artisan-type breads...I heard "The Bread Bakers Apprentice" is a good one, and "The Bread Bible". Anything else?
Thanks!
Jen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the King Arthur Flour Baker's Companion Book.  Google King Arthur Flour.


----------



## philso (Nov 27, 2010)

plenty of info here without having to fork out a lot of cash:

King Arthur Flour home page

check out the recipe section


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 27, 2010)

You can learn a lot from Reinhart's book but the 5 minutes a day recipes work well for us.


----------

